# WTB or trade - raspberry plants



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

Will buy or trade for raspberry plants. Red or black.

I can trade Resurrection (Madonna) Lilies, or strawberries. Or cash.


----------



## dademoss (May 2, 2015)

If you want to drive to SW Ohio, bring a shovel and you can dig some of the runner/spreaders and take em home


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

LOL. SW Ohio is about the only corner I never get to! We live in NW, have a weekend house in NE and own some land in SE. 

I found some on Craigslist that I'm supposed to pick up today. 3 plants for $10, so I hope they are nice.  I'm getting 3 black and 3 red. If they spread like I'm guessing they will, that will give me a nice thicket in a few years. 

Thanks for the generous offer, though!


----------



## dademoss (May 2, 2015)

I'm glad you found some, good luck with the thicket


----------



## saritamae (Jun 2, 2012)

Oh! Im in SE Ohio and I would let you have some black. All I ask is that you show me how to transplant them. (We will be moving in a few months and I want to take some with me.)


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

saritamae said:


> Oh! Im in SE Ohio and I would let you have some black. All I ask is that you show me how to transplant them. (We will be moving in a few months and I want to take some with me.)


Where at in SE Ohio?

When I moved some of my plants, I started a few months in advance and "tip rooted" them. I took the longer whips from the plants and bent them down to the ground and piled dirt on the tips. After a few weeks, they rooted into nice little plants. I then cut them free from their "parent" plant and replanted them into buckets, which I took with me when I moved. They stayed very healthy that way. I've also dug up smaller plants and moved them satisfactorily. I've had issues moving bigger plants, however. They seem to wilt up and some don't make it. Shocks them, or something.


----------

